# Relocation advice for family to move to Canada



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi there,

I am looking for some advice on moving to Canada with my partner and 7 year old child. 
My partner is a fully qualified carpenter with over 12 years experience and I work in I.T. 
My partner wants to fly over first to try and find a job and get set up providing he gets a VISA. Myself and my daughter will then follow if he’s successful.
Is this a good\safe way to relocate or would we be better off in applying for the VISA’s together and hope for the best? 
I have only looked into the IEC visa so far and from this I know we have to have separate applications.
Any advice would be great? Thanks.


----------



## EAA (Mar 6, 2012)

smiley190 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking for some advice on moving to Canada with my partner and 7 year old child.
> My partner is a fully qualified carpenter with over 12 years experience and I work in I.T.
> ...


I think the first plan sounds less risky. Although it would be tough being separated it may be prudent simply because your partner could get the lay of the land, some work lined up, VISA logistics in order and maybe even investigate schools. Your subsequent arrival with your son would most probably create a smoother transition for all. Having had friends do it both ways, this has always been better. However, if you have family or friends that you will be staying with until you get settled you may want to consider coming over together. Best of luck!


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes i know the first plan is most definite less risky but im just concerned if we do that (he gets his visa, heads over, gets set up and give the all clear for us to follow) - when the time comes for us to go - the Visa process might be longer \ harder to get due to the large amount of applications. that is my only concern but i suppose its something i dont have control over.


----------



## EAA (Mar 6, 2012)

smiley190 said:


> Yes i know the first plan is most definite less risky but im just concerned if we do that (he gets his visa, heads over, gets set up and give the all clear for us to follow) - when the time comes for us to go - the Visa process might be longer \ harder to get due to the large amount of applications. that is my only concern but i suppose its something i dont have control over.


You could check online with Anywork Anywhere. They have information and it appears that some countries like Ireland qualify for the temporary employment program.


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Great, thanks for that. 
It would obviously be a lot easier if my other half had a job secured before we go out but no luck so far.


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lots of need of carpenters in northern canada so maybe look on sites like saskjobs


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

jacq1101 said:


> Lots of need of carpenters in northern canada so maybe look on sites like saskjobs


thanks will try that website. hopefully he'l secure something before we head over.


----------



## 123amps (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello i am not really sure what to do here but here goes, my fiencee is a HGV driver and for some time now has been saying that he wants us to move to canada.
After a lot of thinking i thought i need help, i dont even know where to start, so i though i would try and get a bit of advice.
Can any one help me PLEASE


----------



## tracey69 (May 20, 2012)

123amps said:


> Hello i am not really sure what to do here but here goes, my fiencee is a HGV driver and for some time now has been saying that he wants us to move to canada.
> After a lot of thinking i thought i need help, i dont even know where to start, so i though i would try and get a bit of advice.
> Can any one help me PLEASE


hi we are in process of moving to canada and my hubbie is a hgv 1 driver, getting a job is no problem out there, depends where you want to go. try looking on internet on trucking jobs canada, also if you can go out there go see the companies, if you like any and they offer you job they apply for lmo it takes up 10 weeks then go over you get twp at the border on entry, finding housing is most difficult from the uk unless you know people out there already.we are moving out in april.


----------



## Jerseygal (May 31, 2012)

123amps said:


> Hello i am not really sure what to do here but here goes, my fiencee is a HGV driver and for some time now has been saying that he wants us to move to canada.
> After a lot of thinking i thought i need help, i dont even know where to start, so i though i would try and get a bit of advice.
> Can any one help me PLEASE


hi, what kind of advice r u looking for


----------



## Jerseygal (May 31, 2012)

123amps said:


> Hello i am not really sure what to do here but here goes, my fiencee is a HGV driver and for some time now has been saying that he wants us to move to canada.
> After a lot of thinking i thought i need help, i dont even know where to start, so i though i would try and get a bit of advice.
> Can any one help me PLEASE


hi, what kind of advice r u looking for?


----------

